# OK.....I just passed my NREMT practical!!!!



## piranah (Dec 13, 2009)

just got the results from the testing facility. I passed and am done with everything...it is such a relief...hard test to.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 14, 2009)

congrats!!!! which part made ya shake..

mine was the static cardiology cause the cards were horrible..coppied over and over again..my dynamic was easy but the tester hit me with 7 rhythms..i worked em all...

i found the oral stations to be easy


----------



## piranah (Dec 14, 2009)

PA mad me nervous because my proctor was like stone..but Im now a NREMT-p so its all good


----------



## emstchr (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations.  Having been a procotor and site coordinator I can tell you it isn't easy on the other side as well.  Trying NOT to show any emotion when a student is testing can be a real challenge.  

Good luck to you.


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats!!! One day I will be there too!


----------



## piranah (Dec 15, 2009)

thank you everyone...now the hard part begins....working and being a decent medic


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations!

I passed my NREMT-I Practicals last weekend too.  Now I've gotta schedule my written.


----------

